# Alternative zu Steam gesucht: Spiele als OV und unzensiert in welchem Shop zum Download?



## zeitgeist2063 (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, 

nach einigem Suchen habe ich noch keinen (Online-)Store gefunden, der in Deutschland Games als OV und unzensiert anbietet. Bei Steam gibt es z.B. Warhammer nur auf Deutsch und gewaltgemindert. Da ich nicht nur bei Filmen, sondern auch bei Games die deutschte Syncro immer wieder grausam finde, wäre ich für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## Research (6. Oktober 2013)

GOG. (GoodOldGames)


----------



## zeitgeist2063 (6. Oktober 2013)

Yes, der ist sehr gut für Klassiker. Ich hab mir aber grad einen neuen Rechner (4770 / gtx 760) gekauft und wollte doch lieber mal neue Games ausprobieren.


----------



## Research (6. Oktober 2013)

Die haben auch neueres.

Sonst: News - gameware.at
Dort kaufe ich gelegentlich.
Oder auch mal die Himble-Bundle angucken.


----------



## WestEnd (6. Oktober 2013)

Warum besorgst du dir Spiele nicht bei Amazon.co.uk oder per VPN bei Steam?

Ansonsten:
Gamesrocket.co.uk
Gamesrocket.de


----------



## Shona (6. Oktober 2013)

WestEnd schrieb:


> oder per VPN bei Steam?


Weil das illegal ist und zur Account Sperrung wegen Betrugs führt? Valve ist nicht blöde und die wissen für was du VPN nutzt und sobald man einen Kauf tätigt und dann gleich wieder eine DE IP hat ist es klar was man gemacht hat.
Wer sich dann noch wundert das irgendwann der Account weg ist, dem sollte man noch ne Strafanzeige hinter her schieben, aber leider macht Valve das nicht.

Das selbe gilt im übrigen auch für das aktivieren von Keys, nur sieht Valve dort weg. Außer man aktiviert ur RU Keys dann gibt es auch einen Account Sperre.

@zeitgeist2063
Alternative zu Steam wäre nur Origin/Uplay und ich denke mal das willst du nicht sondern wenn dann DRM frei.
Da die meisten Spiele heuzutage aber einen diesen DRM's nutzt wird es schwierig ein aktuelles Spiel zu finden ohne DRM.

Mir fällt ansich auch nur gog.com ein und dort gibt es auch neuere Spiele wenn es diese DRM frei gibt.
Ansonsten würde mir nur noch Indie Games einfallen und somit die Bundle Seiten ala HumbleBundle Weekly (derzeit nur Steam Games), Groupees, Indie Royale, Indie Gala, Big Bad Bundle

Bundle Stars: Bundle Stars - Home
Bundle Stars: Indie Game Bundles and PC Game Bundles - Bundle Stars

Indie Bundle: Anime Bundle
Indie Bundle: Phoenix Horror Bundle
Indie Bundle: SciFi 2 Bundle


----------



## bofferbrauer (6. Oktober 2013)

Gamersgate ist auch noch eine tolle Alternative, die ich selbst verwende.


----------



## keinnick (6. Oktober 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Weil das illegal ist und zur Account Sperrung wegen Betrugs führt? Valve ist nicht blöde und die wissen für was du VPN nutzt und sobald man einen Kauf tätigt und dann gleich wieder eine DE IP hat ist es klar was man gemacht hat.
> Wer sich dann noch wundert das irgendwann der Account weg ist, dem sollte man noch ne Strafanzeige hinter her schieben, aber leider macht Valve das nicht.



Da ist überhaupt nix illegal. Das verstößt "lediglich" gegen deren EULA, deshalb bricht man aber noch lange kein Gesetz:



> You agree that you will not use IP proxying or other methods to disguise the place of your residence, whether to circumvent geographical restrictions on game content, to purchase at pricing not applicable to your geography, or for any other purpose. If you do this, we may terminate your access to your Account.


 
Aber ne Strafanzeige?! Weswegen denn?


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. Oktober 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> (...) aber leider macht Valve das nicht. (...)


Soll ich lieber die Spiele raubkopieren statt komplett legitim (über einen VPN) im Steam Store kaufen?
Und wie sieht es mit Auswandern aus? Muss ich mir dann einen neuen Steamaccount machen?

Beim Russischen Store und größtenteils beim US-Store kann ich dich verstehen. Aber warum beim Englischen nicht?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Shona (6. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Da ist überhaupt nix illegal. Das verstößt "lediglich" gegen deren EULA, deshalb bricht man aber noch lange kein Gesetz:
> Aber ne Strafanzeige?! Weswegen denn?


Es ist Betrug vielleicht deshalb? Wenn ich dir mal Geld unterschlage sitzt du gleich bei den blauen Männchen und erstattest Anzeige und über VPN bei Steam einkaufen ist nichts anderes.
Vor allem da man schon seit geraumer Zeit auch ohne VPN im AT Store einkaufen kann...(Laut berichten, hab es selbst nie getestet und werde es auch nicht)

Erklärung, dazu nehme ich mal das Spiel Sid Meier's Civilization® V welches heute im Angebot ist

US Preis: $7.49 (5,52€ = 1,97€ gespart)
DE Preis: 7,49€
UK Preis: £4.99 (5,89€ = 1,69€ gespart)
RU Preis: 61 pуб. (1,40€ = 6,09€ gespart)

Das hört sich wenig an, aber es kommt auf die Masse an und somit fährt Valve hier pro Spiel einen gewaltigen Verlust ein. Wenn das also 1000 Leute pro Land machen, außer DE den wir kaufen aus De ja schließlich per VPN in den anderen Ländern ein, dann hat Valve eine Verlust von 9750€. Gehen wir auf 25000 hoch (was bei einem Sale nich wenig ist) dann wäre das ein Verlust von 243750€

Was glaubst du warum die Bezahlmöglichkeit per Handy rausgenommen wurde?
Weil die Leute meinten für 3€ auf Ebay ein 10€ Handy Karte zu kaufen und damit im Steam Store einzukaufen und das einfach übertrieben haben.


Valve ist wie gesagt nicht blöd und wenn du meinst das etwas aus einer Eula nicht Strafrechtlich verfolg werden kann, dann liegst du falsch.



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Soll ich lieber die Spiele raubkopieren statt komplett legitim (über einen VPN) im Steam Store kaufen?
> Und wie sieht es mit Auswandern aus? Muss ich mir dann einen neuen Steamaccount machen?
> 
> Beim Russischen Store und größtenteils beim US-Store kann ich dich verstehen. Aber warum beim Englischen nicht?
> ...


Beim UK weil der Pfund genauso wie der Dollar/Rubel weniger Wert ist. Ich zahle für meine Retails aus England auch immer 18-26€ weniger (zavvi.com) und das ist auch auf Steam nicht anders 
Legitim ist es auch nicht über VPN einzukaufen -> Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - VPN Aktivierung = BAN?! <- und wie schon geschrieben das aktivieren von Spielen auch nicht aber es gibt keine bekannten fälle das jemals jemand wegen dem aktivieren jemand gebannt wurde. Da sieht es anders aus beim einkaufen da gibt es viele Meldungen auch wenn man als Warnung erstmal einen 3 Tages ban bekommt.

Wenn du auswanderst musst du einfach deine Daten beim Kauf anpassen, also Name, Adresse und Land. Des Weiteren müsstest du dein PayPal anpassen lassen da ein in DE erstellter Account nur in DE zulässig ist (eigentlich).
Es gibt dazu viele Fälle im Netz das der PP Account wegen vermutlichen Betrugs (wegen der Auslands IP) vorübergehend gesperrt ist. Das wäre ja nicht das problem, aber den wieder zu bekommen ist schwierig und wenn Valve kein Geld dadurch bekommt wird der Steam Account auch vorübergehend gesperrt bis die Rechnung bezahlt ist.


----------



## JPW (6. Oktober 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Es ist Betrug vielleicht deshalb? Wenn ich dir mal Geld unterschlage sitzt du gleich bei den blauen Männchen und erstattest Anzeige und über VPN bei Steam einkaufen ist nichts anderes.
> Vor allem da man schon seit geraumer Zeit auch ohne VPN im AT Store einkaufen kann...(Laut berichten, hab es selbst nie getestet und werde es auch nicht)
> 
> ...


 
Ich darf kaufen wo ich will, dafür ist die Globalisierung doch da. 
Mach ich schon immer und bin noch nie gebannt wurden. Also das ist Panikmache. 

Ob ich jetzt die Spiele uncut aus Holland von nem Kumpel gegiftet bekomme oder kurz in Russland einkaufe ist doch egal.


----------



## Research (6. Oktober 2013)

Sind die AGB auf Deutsch?


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. Oktober 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> (...)


 "Legitim" ist in dem Zusammenhang nicht wirklich genau definiert, sich über das Wort zu streiten bringt nichts.
Aber ich würde sagen, Valve hat einfach Pech gehabt. Dann sollen die es überall gleich teuer/günstig anbieten.
Und wenn du Retail-Boxen importierst, dann unterschlägst du doch auch Geld.
Im Falle von einigen indizierten Spielen kannst du die hier ohne VPN auch nicht aktivieren.

Dazu kommt ja auch, das es z.B. in UK andere/mehr Produkte im Store gibt als in DE.
Wenn die Produkte gleich wären (nicht cut und uncut sowie alle Spiele im DE-Store nur teurer) dann könnte ich dich auch besser verstehen, aber so ist es eben nicht.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## JPW (6. Oktober 2013)

Die können hier einfach mehr Geld abgreifen und in anderen Ländern geht das nicht, weil die Leute da nicht so viel ausgeben können. 
Aber das muss man ja nicht mit sich machen lassen. 
Wobei dass im Grunde Schwachsinn ist, denn die Sales sind ja eigentlich immer günstig genug. 

Aber Uncut Spiele lasse ich mir trotzdem schenken. Das wird in den AGB glaube ich auch nicht verboten.
Ein Freund darf mir ja schenken was er will. Ausserdem braucht man dann auch kein VPN. 

Ich finde es übertrieben wie hier dagegen argumentiert wird. Das ist nicht gegen das Gesetz und auch kein Betrug. 
Man braucht sich im Internet nicht so zum Moralapostel erheben.


----------



## Research (6. Oktober 2013)

Das ist keine Moral sondern,.... Ja was? Mangelndes Verständnis der Marktwirtschaft. Und der Gesetzgebung.
Guckt euch mal diese AGB an: Steam Subscriber Agreement

Wenn man es drauf ankommen lasse, würde ein Gericht in DE diese wohl für ungültig erklären.
Meine Bank hat nicht so viel AGB.


----------



## JPW (6. Oktober 2013)

Sie verpflichten sich, weder ein IP-Proxying noch ein sonstiges Verfahren einzusetzen, um den Ort Ihres Wohnsitzes zu verschleiern, wobei dies sowohl im Hinblick auf eine Umgehung von geografischen Beschränkungen hinsichtlich der Inhalte von Spielen als auch für Käufe zu an Ihrem geografischen Standort nicht geltenden Preisen als auch für sonstige Zwecke einer entsprechenden Verschleierung gilt. Falls Sie gegen diese Pflicht verstoßen, sind wir berechtigt, den Zugang zu Ihrem Benutzerkonto zu unterbinden.



Das wäre der Punkt. Wird mit dem Kauf von Keys im Ausland (Keystore) aber nicht verletzt und auch nicht beim Giften aus dem Ausland...

Zusätzlich finde ich gut wenn man sich solche Abzocke durch sinnlosen Region Loch nicht gefallen lässt.
Gilt natürlich nur bei Vollpreisspielen. Die Sales... Da mach ich wegen ein paar Euro keinen Aufstand. 

Aber 100 Euro für ein VOLLSTÄNDIGES Battlefield ist doch übertrieben. 
Habe bei meinem BF auch einen tschechischen Key...


----------



## keinnick (7. Oktober 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Es ist Betrug vielleicht deshalb?
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


 
Dann könnte ich jetzt Valve auch wegen Betrugs belangen weil sie mich mit den DE-Preisen einfach über den Tisch ziehen und mir ein Verlust entsteht? Sorry, das wäre genau so weit hergeholt wie Deine Argumentation.  

Wie gesagt: Man verstößt gegen die EULA und sicherlich würden die einem u. U. den Account sperren und einem somit auch alle vorherigen "legalen/normalen" Käufe unbrauchbar machen (DAS sollte übrigens mal gerichtlich geprüft werden!) aber strafrechtliche Konsequenzen halte ich für schwer durchsetzbar.


----------



## Research (7. Oktober 2013)

Wahrscheinlich gegen Steam. Die Verbraucherschützer trommeln schon seit längeren gegen die Gebraucht-Verkauf-Sperre.


----------



## jamie (7. Oktober 2013)

Auch ich würde Keys kaufen. Gibt genug seriöse Shops (z.B. Gamekeys.biz), sehe ich als Notwehr gegen die Uncut-Politik von Steam. Eine Account-Sperre halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, das würde zu viel Empörung hervor rufen.
Und um Steam kommt man leider kaum noch herum...


----------



## WestEnd (7. Oktober 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Weil das illegal ist und zur Account Sperrung wegen Betrugs führt? Valve ist nicht blöde und die wissen für was du VPN nutzt und sobald man einen Kauf tätigt und dann gleich wieder eine DE IP hat ist es klar was man gemacht hat.


Das ist nicht ganz richtig.
Es ist zwar nicht gestattet per VPN ein Spiel zu erwerben, jedoch kann ich meinem Onkel in England meinen Steam-Account zur Verfügung stellen damit er mir das Spiel kauft oder auch selbst in England Urlaub machen und mir über den Anschluss des Onkels was kaufen.
Valve kann nicht nachvollziehen ob es VPN oder Real-IP ist.
Beim Proxy ja, beim VPN nicht.
Möglich ist es zwar, aber die Mühe macht sich Valve nicht.

Und nochwas zur Info:
Egal wie du bezahlst, es wird der Wechselkurs genommen und in Euro umgerechnet.
Teils ist das sogar mehr als der Euro-Preis.
Was mir persönlich aber nichts ausmacht, da ich generell keine Cut-******* kaufe.

Soviel dazu..


----------



## marvinj (7. Oktober 2013)

Man konnte sich doch auch bei dem einen Humble Bundle nen KEy für dieses eine Zobiegame holen (kp wie das heißt, Name ist mir grade entfallen...). Das ist bei uns in Deutschland gar nciht erhältlich, aber dennoch ohne umwege aktivierbar. Und gesperrt wurde deswegen auch noch keine, glaub ich D: D:
Kann da ansonsten nicht mitreden, weil ich das Spiel nicht hab :/


----------



## Shona (7. Oktober 2013)

marvinj schrieb:


> Man konnte sich doch auch bei dem einen Humble Bundle nen KEy für dieses eine Zobiegame holen (kp wie das heißt, Name ist mir grade entfallen...). Das ist bei uns in Deutschland gar nciht erhältlich, aber dennoch ohne umwege aktivierbar. Und gesperrt wurde deswegen auch noch keine, glaub ich D: D:
> Kann da ansonsten nicht mitreden, weil ich das Spiel nicht hab :/


 HumbleBundle ist legal und das besitzen des Spiel das du meinst auch da man einen Privatperson ist



WestEnd schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig.
> Es ist zwar nicht  gestattet per VPN ein Spiel zu erwerben, jedoch kann ich meinem Onkel in  England meinen Steam-Account zur Verfügung stellen damit er mir das  Spiel kauft oder auch selbst in England Urlaub machen und mir über den  Anschluss des Onkels was kaufen.
> Valve kann nicht nachvollziehen ob es VPN oder Real-IP ist.
> Beim Proxy ja, beim VPN nicht.
> Möglich ist es zwar, aber die Mühe macht sich Valve nicht.


Valve hat sich schon öfters die Mühe gemacht, vor allem da deine IP geloggt wird und wenn man innerhalb von 5 Minuten von einer UK IP zu einer DE IP wechselt dann ist es wohl klar 

Wenn du deine Zugangsdaten deinem Onekl gibst ist es Accountsharing und dies ist ebenfalls gegen die SSA

_When you complete Steam’s registration process, you create a Steam  account ("Account"). Your Account may also include billing information  you provide to Valve for the purchase of Subscriptions. You are solely  responsible for all activity on your Account and for the security of  your computer system.* You may not reveal, share or otherwise allow  others to use your password or Account.* You agree that you are  personally responsible for the use of your password and Account and for  all of the communication and activity on Steam that results from use of  your login name and password. *You may not sell or charge others for the  right to use your Account, or otherwise transfer your Account, nor may  you sell, charge others for the right to use, or transfer any  Subscriptions other than if and as expressly permitted by this Agreement*  (including any Subscription Terms or Rules of Use)._



WestEnd schrieb:


> Und nochwas zur Info:
> Egal wie du bezahlst, es wird der Wechselkurs genommen und in Euro umgerechnet.
> Teils ist das sogar mehr als der Euro-Preis.
> Was mir persönlich aber nichts ausmacht, da ich generell keine Cut-******* kaufe.
> ...


Mein Beispiel das ich gegeben habe ist mit dem gestriegen Wechselkurs umgerechnet somit stimmt das so, aber ich geben dir recht das ab und an es auch anders sein kann.


@fac3l3ss
Das importieren ist legal und kann dir sogar Vorteile verschaffen, weil du dadurch z. B. eine Cut zur Uncut machst und das über den Steam Support  Wenn das sogar innerhalb von 60 Tagen nach deinem Steamkauf passiert bekommst du das Geld dafür zurück.

Im übrigen kann man auch die Keys aus dem HumbleBundle über den Support aktivieren lassen oder ggf. eine Cut durch den HumbleBundle Key tauschen lassen. Auch Spiele im Inventar von Steam lassen sich so tauschen, wenn man z. B. eine Uncut im Inventar hat aber das Spiel im Account Cut ist.



> ---Nach Erhalt des Imports---
> 
> STEAM-EINKÄUFE: Wir werden Ihnen Ihren Steam-Einkauf der DE-Version bis maximal 60 Tage nach Einkaufsdatum umgehend rückerstatten. Nach 60 Tagen kann ich Ihnen die Versionen leider nur austauschen, eine Rückerstattung aber nicht in Aussicht stellen.
> 
> ...



Solange man sich also an die SSA hält passiert nichts, wenn man aber meint es übertreiben zu müssen dann greift Valve irgendwann ein und der Account ist weg.


----------



## Research (7. Oktober 2013)

Bitte die deutsche AGB zitieren, hier noch einmal der Link:
Steam Subscriber Agreement

Müsste man mal Anwälte/Rechtskundige/Verbraucherschutz in DE fragen ob diese AGB wirksam sind. Laut Verbraucherschutz kippt es schon bei den Gebrauchtspielen.
Punkt 2 wäre die Lesbarkeit. Dinge wie *Länge des Textes*, Schriftgröße etc.


----------



## JPW (7. Oktober 2013)

@Shona
Ich verstehe deine Argumentation von gestern aber nicht. 
Steam macht Verlust und deswegen ist es Betrug? Die nehmen doch trotzdem ein. Vielleicht würde ich das Spiel hier zu dem Preis ja gar nicht kaufen. Dann verdienen Sie im Endeffekt mehr als wenn ichs gar nicht kaufe. 

Ich verstoße mit dem Import nicht gegen Gesetze und die AGB sind in Deutschland eh so gut wie nichtig. 

Ich kaufe wenn Sales sind hier in DE und Uncut lasse ich mir Giften. Damit verstoße ich noch nicht mal gegen die AGB. 
Nur bei überteuerten Vollpreisspielen kaufe ich mir manchmal einen Key. 
Ich denke das nächste wird Bf4.


----------



## WestEnd (8. Oktober 2013)

JPW schrieb:


> Ich kaufe wenn Sales sind hier in DE und Uncut lasse ich mir Giften.


Oh Oh, da wäre ich vorsichtig.
Valve sperrt Gifter. 
Ich use seit Jahren VPN und habe noch keine Probleme gehabt.
Bzgl. des Sharings - Ich habe eigens einen Steamsupport-Mitarbeiter deswegen gefragt, ausführlich und er sagte, dass es egal ist ob mein Onkel das Game kauft oder ich.
Solange kein unbefugter Zugriff oder teilen im großen Stil (Stichwort geklaute Acc's oder Freundesaccount) erfolgt ist es Steam auch nicht wichtig.
Ja, es steht in den AGB's das man keinen VPN benutzen darf und auch nicht sharen darf, aber da gilt, wie im Einzelhandel auch, das Recht des Kunden.
Kann Valve mir nicht beweisen das ich AGB-widrig gehandelt habe, machen die sich keine Mühe.
Falls du mir nicht glauben möchtest, ich eröffne gerne eigens für dich ein Support-Ticket und lasse dich mitlesen.


----------



## JPW (8. Oktober 2013)

WestEnd schrieb:


> Oh Oh, da wäre ich vorsichtig.
> Valve sperrt Gifter.


 
Seit wann darf ich mir von meinem Cousin in Holland kein Spiel schenken lassen? 
Kann mir kaum vorstellen das das bannbar ist... 
Ich gifte ihm dann halt auch mal was, dafür ist die Funktion doch da und Valve verdient immer...


----------



## Shona (8. Oktober 2013)

JPW schrieb:


> Seit wann darf ich mir von meinem Cousin in Holland kein Spiel schenken lassen?
> Kann mir kaum vorstellen das das bannbar ist...
> Ich gifte ihm dann halt auch mal was, dafür ist die Funktion doch da und Valve verdient immer...


seit es die leute übertrieben und daraus ein Geschäft gemacht haben. wie z. b.  ich gifte dir spiel xyz aus dem ru store und du zahlst mir 5€ obwohl das spiel nur 2,50€ kostet.  

solange es aber nur 3-5 spiel pro jahr sind,  juckt es valve nicht.  sind es allerdings 10 pro monat dann wird der account noch  lange da sein.  wobei man auch hier erstmal eine warnung mit einem drei tages ban bekommt. 

bei einem sale sollte dein cousin also aufpassen den da schaut valve genau hin



Research schrieb:


> Bitte die deutsche AGB zitieren, hier noch einmal der Link:
> Steam Subscriber Agreement
> 
> Müsste man mal Anwälte/Rechtskundige/Verbraucherschutz in DE fragen ob diese AGB wirksam sind. Laut Verbraucherschutz kippt es schon bei den Gebrauchtspielen.
> Punkt 2 wäre die Lesbarkeit. Dinge wie Länge des Textes, Schriftgröße etc.


nochmal für dich!  mein steam ist englisch,  wenn ich ein spiel kaufe oder installiere bekomme ich die englische version,  also die SSA.  ich hab ansich nie den deutschen zugestimmt und es ist mir egal ob du willst das ich die zitiere,  ich zitiere die denen ich zugestimmt habe....


----------



## keinnick (8. Oktober 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> nochmal für dich! mein steam ist englisch, wenn ich ein spiel kaufe oder installiere bekomme ich die englische version, also die SSA. ich hab ansich nie den deutschen zugestimmt und es ist mir egal ob du willst das ich die zitiere, ich zitiere die denen ich zugestimmt habe....


 
Heftig! Dann pass aber bitte auf, dass Valve Dich nicht wegen Betrug anzeigt weil Du Dich in DE befindest und Du Dich unrechtmäßig an der englischen SSA bereicherst!

just kidding ich wollte Dich nur ärgern


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2013)

WestEnd schrieb:


> Warum besorgst du dir Spiele nicht bei Amazon.co.uk oder per VPN bei Steam?





keinnick schrieb:


> Da ist überhaupt nix illegal. Das verstößt  "lediglich" gegen deren EULA, deshalb bricht man aber noch lange kein  Gesetz:





Research schrieb:


> Wenn man es drauf ankommen lasse, würde ein Gericht in DE diese wohl für ungültig erklären.
> Meine Bank hat nicht so viel AGB.





Research schrieb:


> Müsste man mal  Anwälte/Rechtskundige/Verbraucherschutz in DE fragen ob diese AGB  wirksam sind. Laut Verbraucherschutz kippt es schon bei den  Gebrauchtspielen.
> Punkt 2 wäre die Lesbarkeit. Dinge wie *Länge des Textes*, Schriftgröße etc.



Die Nutzung von VPN-Zugängen verstößt gegen den Steam-Nutzungsvertrag. Punkt. Die Konsequenzen sind dort ebenfalls eindeutig erläutert.



			
				Steam-Nutzungsvertrag schrieb:
			
		

> Sie verpflichten sich, weder ein IP-Proxying noch ein sonstiges  Verfahren einzusetzen, um den Ort Ihres Wohnsitzes zu verschleiern,  wobei dies sowohl im Hinblick auf eine Umgehung von geografischen  Beschränkungen hinsichtlich der Inhalte von Spielen als auch für Käufe  zu an Ihrem geografischen Standort nicht geltenden Preisen als auch für  sonstige Zwecke einer entsprechenden Verschleierung gilt. Falls Sie  gegen diese Pflicht verstoßen, sind wir berechtigt, den Zugang zu Ihrem  Benutzerkonto zu unterbinden.



Ich finde es immer wieder belustigend, dass bei dem Begriff "EULA" oder "AGB" sofort ein Abwehrmechanismus aktiviert und die irrige Annahme geäußert wird, dass AGB automatisch unwirksam sind. Dem ist nicht so. Ich mag nicht ausschließen, dass bestimmte Teile unwirksam sind, aber sicherlich nicht das komplette Vertragswerk (auch nicht der Teil zu den VPN-Zugängen), auch nicht wegen der Länge. Mal die Microsoft-Live-Nutzunsbedingungen gesehen? Die sind lang. 



Shona schrieb:


> Es ist Betrug vielleicht deshalb?



Das ist nicht so abwegig. Wenn der VPN-Zugang verwendet wird, um "günstig" einzukaufen, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass wir hier eine Vermögensschädigung (Die Preisdifferenz) auf Basis der Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen (Die IP-Verschleierung + mitunter die Angabe eines falschen Wohnortes) haben. Einen realen Fall dafür gab es selbstverständlich noch nicht.



JPW schrieb:


> Ich darf kaufen wo ich will, dafür ist die Globalisierung doch da.
> Mach ich schon immer und bin noch nie gebannt wurden. Also das ist Panikmache.
> 
> Ob ich jetzt die Spiele uncut aus Holland von nem Kumpel gegiftet bekomme oder kurz in Russland einkaufe ist doch egal.





JPW schrieb:


> Aber Uncut Spiele lasse ich mir trotzdem schenken. Das wird in den AGB glaube ich auch nicht verboten.
> Ein Freund darf mir ja schenken was er will. Ausserdem braucht man dann auch kein VPN.



Du kannst kaufen wo du willst. Allerdings nicht mit Mitteln, die zur Verschleierung der Identität genutzt werden. "Gifts" (zu deutsch Schenkungen) müssen auch wirklich solche sein. Selbst wenn man seinem "Freund" lediglich den Kaufpreis wiedergibt, handelt es sich nicht mehr um eine reine Schenkung. Das gleiche gilt für einen Tausch.



Research schrieb:


> Sind die AGB auf Deutsch?



Das ist etwas, worauf man immer aufpassen sollte. Wenn man bewusst auf englischsprachigen Webseiten einkauft, verpflichtet man sich auch auf Grundlage der englischsprachigen AGB. Diese können durchaus erhebliche Unterschiede zur deutschen Version aufweisen. Immer auf das Aktualisierungsdatum achten, wenn eines angegeben ist!



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Im Falle von einigen indizierten Spielen kannst du die hier ohne VPN auch nicht aktivieren.



Welche Spiele sind das genau? ich habe einige indizierte Spiele bei mir im Account und niemals war eine Verschleierung per VPN notwendig.


----------



## jamie (8. Oktober 2013)

JPW schrieb:


> Seit wann darf ich mir von meinem Cousin in Holland kein Spiel schenken lassen?
> Kann mir kaum vorstellen das das bannbar ist...
> Ich gifte ihm dann halt auch mal was, dafür ist die Funktion doch da und Valve verdient immer...


 
Es geht auch um Leute, die das gewerblich machen. Dein Cousin wird deswegen nicht gebannt. Aber wenn einer 100 Spiele im Monat giftet, wird Valve schon mal misstrauisch. 



> Welche Spiele sind das genau? ich habe einige indizierte Spiele bei mir im Account und niemals war eine Verschleierung per VPN notwendig.



Das ist merkwürdig. Grundsätzlich braucht man für jedes Spiel, das es nicht im deutschen Steam-Shop gibt eine VPN zur Aktivierung. Sei es, weil das Spiel indiziert ist oder aber einfach weiles Die Rus-Version ist. In beiden Fällen braucht man eine VPN. Und ich hab das schon mehrfach gemacht.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Das ist merkwürdig. Grundsätzlich braucht man für jedes Spiel, das es nicht im deutschen Steam-Shop gibt eine VPN zur Aktivierung. Sei es, weil das Spiel indiziert ist oder aber einfach weiles Die Rus-Version ist. In beiden Fällen braucht man eine VPN. Und ich hab das schon mehrfach gemacht.



Das waren alles importierte Retail-Versionen bzw. Humble-Bundle-Angebote. Nichts direkt aus dem Steam-Shop. Hat alles wunderbar geklappt.


----------



## Research (8. Oktober 2013)

Yup, so soll es auch mit der De-Zensierung der Titel klappen.


----------



## WestEnd (8. Oktober 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Nutzung von VPN-Zugängen verstößt gegen den Steam-Nutzungsvertrag. Punkt. Die Konsequenzen sind dort ebenfalls eindeutig erläutert.


Richtig.
Gamesrocket verkauft allerdings Retail-Keys aus dem jeweiligen Land der Bestellung. (USA, UK, DE).
Dort kann ich verschleiern wie ich will und dabei sogar nackt am PC sitzen.
An der Aktivierung bei Steam ändert sich gar nichts.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Welche Spiele sind das genau? ich habe einige indizierte Spiele bei mir im Account und niemals war eine Verschleierung per VPN notwendig.


Die meisten Spiele gibt es nicht im deutschen Steam-Shop.
Z.b Dead Island, Manhunt oder Dead Rising.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich will nicht wissen, welche Spiele nicht im Steam-Shop verfügbar sind, sondern welche sich nicht aktivieren lassen. Dead Island (Össi-Version) lies sich bei mir schon einmal wunderbar aktivieren. 



> An der Aktivierung bei Steam ändert sich gar nichts.



Wenn bei der Aktivierung VPN genutzt wird, allerdings schon. Ich stehe aber ohnehin auf dem Standpunkt, dass Aktivierungen auf Grundlage der IP nicht unterbunden werden, eine Verschleierung also gar nicht notwendig ist.


----------



## Shona (8. Oktober 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich will nicht wissen, welche Spiele nicht im Steam-Shop verfügbar sind, sondern welche sich nicht aktivieren lassen. Dead Island (Össi-Version) lies sich bei mir schon einmal wunderbar aktivieren.
> 
> Wenn bei der Aktivierung VPN genutzt wird, allerdings schon. Ich stehe aber ohnehin auf dem Standpunkt, dass Aktivierungen auf Grundlage der IP nicht unterbunden werden, eine Verschleierung also gar nicht notwendig ist.


Alle Versionen außer der DE von Saints Row: The Third,  Saints Row 2, CoD Modern Warfare 2+3, Black Ops 1+2 (soviel ich noch weiss,  muss Zuhause erst nachschauen)  lassen sich mit einer DE IP nicht aktivieren 

Bis vor kurzem gehörte auch Sniper Elite V2 dazu aber das hat sich geändert da die USK es doch noch freigegeben hat bzw.  die Idioten von Rebellion es nach fast nem Jahr eingereicht haben...

Gerüchten zu folge sollen seit neuestem auch L4D + L4D2 darunter sein,  bisher gab es aber keine beweise dafür.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2013)

> Alle Versionen außer der DE von Saints Row: The Third,  Saints Row 2,  CoD Modern Warfare 2+3, Black Ops 1+2 (soviel ich noch weiss,  muss  Zuhause erst nachschauen)  lassen sich mit einer DE IP nicht aktivieren



Gibt es denn hierfür Beweise? Link/Screenshot?


----------



## jamie (8. Oktober 2013)

Nein, aber Erfahrungsberichte, die ich bestätigen kann.


----------



## Scalon (8. Oktober 2013)

Dann hätte es doch aber eine Art Shitstorm beim Deepsilver Bundle geben müssen, da dort SR3 inklusive war und iirc was das WW und keine deutsche Version


----------



## Shona (8. Oktober 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Gibt es denn hierfür Beweise? Link/Screenshot?



geh auf schnittbericht dort ist zumindest das bild von cod:mw2 drin den mit dem spiel hat es angefangen. 

nach dem essen schaue ich mal den der sniper elite v2 thread gibt es im steam forum noch,  da steht einiges drin

Edit:

So erstmal das hier https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1266-QFZC-2141
Modern Warfare 2: http://www.schnittberichte.com/news.php?ID=2186
Black Ops: http://www.schnittberichte.com/news.php?ID=2352
Bestätigung von einem Steam Moderator + Saints Row 2: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showpost.php?p=22157546&postcount=2
Saints Row 3: http://stigma-videospiele.de/wordpress/2011/11/12/kein-saints-row-3-fur-deutschland/

Black Ops 2 sowie MW3 sind uncut in DE, wusste ich auch nicht.

Zu deiner Belustigung eine Email von Rebellion warum sie die Aktivierung unterbunden haben xD -> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showpost.php?p=30689770&postcount=107

zumindest kann ich zu sr3 sowie sniper elite v2 sagwn das es definitiv nicht mit de ip ging.


Scalon schrieb:


> Dann hätte es doch aber eine Art Shitstorm beim Deepsilver Bundle geben müssen, da dort SR3 inklusive war und iirc was das WW und keine deutsche Version


nope weil die meisten den Support vom humblebundle angeschrieben haben und dann einen DE key bekommen haben. 

der rest hat es per vpn aktiviert oder über den steam support seine cut austauschen lassen


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2013)

Perfekt, danke dir Shona.


----------

